# Cocoa's buckling (I think he is part holstein!)



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Cocoa kidded this evening with a single :kidblue: . So much for my doe streak!  He is HUGE! I would have put money on the fact that she was going to have twins, but nope...just one that was the size of two! I took a pic of Crescent's doeling that was born yesterday, standing beside this moose! Hey...might be a neat nickname for him...Moose! He is very symmetrical...and for sale! Wanted to keep a doeling from Cocoa, but so far all she has had are boys!

One more doe to freshen soon, and then I can sleep!

FYI for the poll smellers...buck smell on poll early today before she freshened...single buckling. There may be something to this poll-sniffin' thing! 

Cocoa's Moose! 









Cocoa's Moose beside Crescent's doeling (born yesterday)


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

VERY CUTE!!  

Hope he doesnt dissapear :shrug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Most adorable and awesome black and white pattern. Congrats on the big fella! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW...You are one busy lady!

He is ADORABLE!!!! :shocked: and HUGE! Hope mama is doing well :hug: 

Love those B/W goaties


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Way to cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

Wow that boys got a big head! He is so cute!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Very cute and LARGE! Reminds me of the Popeye movie, with Olive Oyl singing... "but he's laaaarge" LOL

I love the black and white ones too


----------

